# getting on euro tunnel earlier without extra cost



## jax (May 11, 2007)

What's the earliest anyone has got on euro tunnel prior to their booked time without paying anything extra?
We are due to catch train on Wednesday at 08.00 hours but would like to go over on Monday night. We're not bothered about what time as we have to drive down from Scarborough.
We have managed to catch a train 4 hours earlier without any further charge but whats the likelyhood of a large surcharge going almost two days earlier - anyone know?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

6 HRS,no problem  

tony


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Have crossed early with no charge several times but only once more than a few hours early, had booked wrong date by mistake and didn't know till I got to the checkin, they accepted me without a problem.
good luck ! worth a try for 2 extra days on the right side of the channel.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've travelled a few hours early with no extra charge and I guess that they take the view that you've endeavoured to ensure that you don't turn up late and they don't want you clogging up the parking and duty free areas, so they will let you go. Not quite sure if you can use the argument of not wanting to miss the train when you turn up two days early!


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

seem to remember we travelled 24hrs early once ,no doubt better half will correct me though 

we normally book the cheapest crossing and then get there 2 -3 hours early and drive onto the very next train as long as it not a bank holiday weekend or anything silly like that

best bet is to go to there website , and look at the prices of the time you want to cross , if its cheap then no problem but if it expensive then you might end up waiting for an late evening train 

have you phoned them and tried changing the times , we do this quite often , and often at little or no charge


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I called them up to change a booking to 24hrs earlier last year and they wanted a crazy amount around the 200pound mark. I just held off until 3 hours before the booking and had no issues.

I guess it also depends on the size of the van and availability

Stewart


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you are going that early try getting there to get on the train travelling at the exact same time , that is what we did twice and got on no problem :lol: :lol: 24 hours early. 

At least that way if someone asks you can always be shocked and make out you just got the dates wrong and hadn't even looked at that. 

Just don't ask anyone at the gate as that seems to be where the problems start, just go through and look as normal as you can. believe me if we can get away with that anyone can :lol: :lol: 

Good luck
Mandy


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

We booked to travel at 8.00am on Thursday 13th May this year and turned up at 7.30 pm on 12th May and went straight through and got on the 8.20pm train. A message came up on the automatic system giving me an option of 2 trains and we selected the first.

They must have a licence number recognition system because they had all our details on the screen. I didn't show any documents, only answered a question about LPG.

Regards


David


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes David, that shocked me the first time it happened , I had forgotten that I had put that in when I did the booking. 

Very clever though and saves you trying to get the screen to work with every finger you can , a little tip for that, use your thumb is seems to prefer it.  

Mandy


----------

